
PHP in 2019 - Supermighty
https://stitcher.io/blog/php-in-2019
======
idoubtit
While I mostly agree, I think the PHP world it depicts is too rosy. The
language itself is a bit chaotic and its enhancements are often half-baked.

For exemple, PHP5 introduced type declarations for functions, but only for
arguments and custom types (object classes). PHP 7.0 extended these
declarations to return values and internal types[1]. But having nullable types
was implicit and restricted to some arguments and forbidden on return values,
so PHP 7.1 had to introduce a new explicit syntax[2]. Now there are two ways
to have nullable typed parameters, and, outside of the migration notes[2],
only the old one (incomplete) is documented.

The post is right about the performance of modern PHP, but in the same time it
advocates the use of the most prominent frameworks, which are rather slow.
While Yii2 or CodeIgniter have a 20% overhead over raw PHP, Laravel and
Symfony have a 80% overhead, i.e. 5 times slower[3]. YMMV, of course.

Composer is not mentioned in the post, though its main source is (Packagist).
I think it has largely contributed to the better PHP ecosystem. Having worked
recently with Python, I was frustrated by their lack of a similar standard
tool.

[1]:
[https://www.php.net/manual/en/functions.arguments.php#functi...](https://www.php.net/manual/en/functions.arguments.php#functions.arguments.type-
declaration)

[2]: [https://www.php.net/manual/en/migration71.new-
features.php](https://www.php.net/manual/en/migration71.new-features.php)

[3]:
[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r17&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r17&hw=cl&test=query&l=zik073-1&w=0-4zsow&c=2&d=d&f=0-kasck-141czk-0-dbhkeq-13ydj4-3quio-
hrd6o0-0)

~~~
Supermighty
I agree, I think the PHP community wants this to be successful, and is looking
with rosy thoughts. But I find it hard to blame them. PHP paid my salary for a
long time. It's got a few issues as a technology, but it gets the job done. I
can see how the PHP community would look forward with hope.

------
MordodeMaru
Missing Semantic Merge in tooling:

[http://blog.semanticmerge.com/2019/02/semanticmerge-now-
supp...](http://blog.semanticmerge.com/2019/02/semanticmerge-now-supports-
php.html)

